
Joi Ito: Formal vs informal education - snewe
http://joi.ito.com/weblog/2010/02/28/formal-vs-infor.html
======
chrischen
> I wonder how many people there are like me who can't engage well with formal
> education

Well considering nearly 1/10 people have ADHD
([http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2007/09...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2007/09/03/AR2007090300729.html)), I'd say that's a good
starting estimate.

I'm starting to think making it a _disorder_ is just a way to preserve the
current education system... What's more likely: 1/10 kids need drugs to
succeed, or perhaps there's something wrong with the education system... Let's
pull out that Occam's razor and start cutting some of this crap.

------
jac_no_k
I realized late that attending college and university is also about meeting
your peers. It's a head start in building your network of people before
entering the work force.

------
Tycho
Personally I think the internet (and multimedia) should be changing the whole
paradigm of formal education... of course universities are using IT but their
lecture hall + library short-loan shelf approach is still at the core (and has
been for a long time).

~~~
roundsquare
I agree that the internet can really improve education, but I'm wary of taking
it too far. Some people envision a totally digital experience, which I would
be against. Actually living on campus is a great experience and (I think) a
useful one.

